# Emulex NC553i 10Gb NIC support



## lucien (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello,

I meet issues by installing FreeBSD 9 on a HP Blade BL460c G7. I suspect that the network interface: Emulex NC553i is not supported. I didn't found the driver to use. Do you have some experience with this server or this NIC?

Thank you in advance.
Lucien


----------



## kpa (Dec 27, 2012)

The oce(4) driver may work but it looks like you'll need at least 9.1-RELEASE:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=oce&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+9.1-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html

Edit: The manual page says "FreeBSD 8.3" so it might be supported on 8.3 as well.


----------

